
The “Upp” fuel cell charger. A completely pointless product - userbinator
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y48wCuC3KcA
======
timonoko
This is not so bad as most seem to think. Consider deep deep north with no
sun, no wind and -40C. Pre-charged lithiums are dead too, unless you keep them
warm in your trouser pocket.

At this moment however, peltier element (
[https://youtu.be/R1A5qc872Ks](https://youtu.be/R1A5qc872Ks) ) makes more
sense, mostly because you can use the wasted energy to boil rice or warm up
your hut.

